# Big Rock Farm 2020 - WE ARE DONE!



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I don't think I made a thread last year... but realizing how convenient it is to get on here and have all of our past kiddings documented with great detail, I've decided to start a thread for 2020! We are expecting kids to start arriving late March-April. 
All of our does are bred to Hans this year so we should get all blue eyed kids.
We are working on getting everyone's biosecurity screening done, it's so nice to be able to pull blood by yourself. I recommend everyone learn to do that, because it is a huge money saver! It is not hard at all. So we sent in Rosie and Daisy's blood early December, they both came back clean. I added in the pregnancy test and they are both confirmed bred! I am so excited.
Daisy is a FF. I sold Rosie and another doe this month, I needed to downsize. I'm a bit sad about it, but I will get to see them still so it's not so bad. I will be sending in a few more tests every month and hope to have everyone up to date before kidding begins.
We have 9 does here that are hopefully all bred. My Nora girl is out on lease to another farm this year. 
We have 
Isis
Fancy
Starla
Pumpkin (FF)
Daisy(FF) *confirmed*
Little Lady (FF)
Annabelle (FF)
Nutella (FF)
Swish (Our only nubian) (FF)
Wow, I have a lot of FFs this year! I hope all goes smoothly. Very excited to see what they will look like. Here is a picture of Daisy (Shire Farms Shes A Flatliner) due March 24th 2020.
They are all bred to Hans (Everett and Sons Handsome Hans)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck and happy Kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good looking doe! Happy kidding!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you! We are so excited.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I'm getting really excited seeing everyones kidding photos! Happy New Year everyone!!!
We were blessed with sunshine, and 47 degrees today! (We have been cloudy and around 34 the last 3 weeks!) The littles got out for some fun in the sun. (Alice, Opal & Patty)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy New Year!

Looking good.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Daisy - I'm thinking a single for this FF








Fancy - earliest due date 3/23 I'm thinking... a lot.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We got 12+ inches of snow yesterday!! We have not had that much since I was a kid. It was crazy. I welcome the snow, because with it came warmer temps. The 2 days before we were in single digits with -15 wind chill. I'll take the snow of that any day! I snapped some pictures after I finished digging trails for everyone.

Little Lady and Fancy









Pumpkin









Annabelle and Nutella









Isis our oldest doe she will be 9 in March









and our cat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All quite lovely.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow 12 in of snow...yucky! 
Hang in their...its getting closer!!!:heehee:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow 12 in of snow...yucky!
> Hang in their...its getting closer!!!:heehee:


We are in for another round, but only 1-2 inches. We can handle that. Should get 37 degrees today and 39 tomorrow. I'm hoping some will melt, but that will leave MUCK so I'm just hoping Spring is around the corner soon.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh the wonderful muck. Its soo much fun, goes with you everywhere! Decorates your goats. Colors your floors! Makes your hay disapear from view. Just love it....NOT! 
LOL hope spring comes to you soon!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh the wonderful muck. Its soo much fun, goes with you everywhere! Decorates your goats. Colors your floors! Makes your hay disapear from view. Just love it....NOT!
> LOL hope spring comes to you soon!


Yeah, it's awful stuff. Thank goodness for good boots.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes..but sometimez after a good rain so the muck is like goooo. I wish i had cleats on my muck boots. My back yard & paddocks arent flat and smooth. So any little hill feels like a slide...So I end up doing the IM NOT GONNA FALL :imok:moves...lol lol all over the place..lol lol .hay goes flying, feed buckets dropped..and then...I look to see whose watching??¿¡¿ really??? No one is:goatrun: out here! Duh!(embarrassed):rungoat::haha::haha::haha::what::what::crazy:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes..but sometimez after a good rain so the muck is like goooo. I wish i had cleats on my muck boots. My back yard & paddocks arent flat and smooth. So any little hill feels like a slide...So I end up doing the IM NOT GONNA FALL :imok:moves...lol lol all over the place..lol lol .hay goes flying, feed buckets dropped..and then...I look to see whose watching??¿¡¿ really??? No one is:goatrun: out here! Duh!(embarrassed):rungoat::haha::haha::haha::what::what::crazy:


Same here! I feel like your talking about my life haha!! I really wish our neighbors didn't have a perfect view of my daily chores!! I'm sure they have seen some things lol! Our area is a hill also and it gets slick. I remember the first time I leased a buck, the day he arrived we had a nice sheet of ice all over. The girls came running out to meet him, and they all slid to the bottom. it was too funny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

The first timers are starting their udders! Annabelle has the most development. 
Here is a picture of Fancy, this will be her 5th time.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She's a cutie! I'll bet she's hiding twin does in there for you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a cute doe.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Pumpkin kicked off kidding season earlier than expected yesterday... and something is wrong here! This is a mini boer!! I'm upset about it. Boarded my girls for the summer at brother in laws place, but wasn't told of any escapes.... No one to blame but myself. I'll keep my goats here with me this year. 
I went out to get the kids on the bus and Pumpkin had afterbirth hanging. My heart dropped, I thought I'd find a preemie somewhere. But there he was, all dry and sleeping. Of course I had appointments an hour away... so I didn't want to take any chances. He was a bit cold, brought him in to warm him up, milked pumpkin who by the way is awesome on the milk stand! Amazing for a first timer. I brought the milk in, fed the baby. We took him to town with us. He is doing great. Pumpkin is still interested in him, and I helped him latch on to mom this morning. I think they will do just fine. I'm setting up a pen for them today.
We don't have a name for him yet. He has blue eyes! His ears can't decide if they want to stand up or lay down.. he is so cute. I hope we will be able to find a good home for him.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness! What a surprise. Thank goodness there was no birth size issue with a single buckling by a boer in a FF Nigerian! 

Now how many others do you suspect are carrying Boer crosses? There goes your nice neat kidding schedule with dates!

I was so excited to see handsome Hans kids but dang that buckling is cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Oh my goodness! What a surprise. Thank goodness there was no birth size issue with a single buckling by a boer in a FF Nigerian!
> 
> Now how many others do you suspect are carrying Boer crosses? There goes your nice neat kidding schedule with dates!
> 
> I was so excited to see handsome Hans kids but dang that buckling is cute!


Thank the Lord he is a normal ND kid size! So tiny! 
If anyone else was bred by the boer I should know soon, within the next few weeks. If everyone holds out until the end of march - early april We are good. 
Starla (4th freshener) is looking like she is close. I've got my eye on her, her ligs are very hard to find but still there. 
I'm praying all my other FFs were not bred by the boer. I did witness some breedings so I feel a bit better about it.. but wow. I'm so worried!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, too cute, congrats.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks! So, I didn't get the chance to give mom her CDT and BO-SE shot. 
I gave the little man a pea sized amount of selenium e gel. Should I give him his CDT already?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No, CD/T wont help him now. You can booster his dam now and vaccinate him at the normal age.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> No, CD/T wont help him now. You can booster his dam now and vaccinate him at the normal age.


Thanks! 
I will booster everyone else today. Starla is in a kidding stall, but she hasn't showed any signs other than her ligs being almost gone. They are extremely hard to find but still there. 
I hope somehow she holds off for the end of the month, but I feel like she won't.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh Starla.... no more dates with Boers!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Starla is still pregnant! Yay! Her ligs have hardened up a bit, so she is back with the herd. Still keeping a close eye on her. Everyone else has solid ligs. I'm praying it was just pumpkin that got into trouble! 
The little man has been named "Lickin's" by the kiddos :heehee: he always sticks his tongue out and makes this cute little sound. He is eating well from his bottle. Still inside the house... I take him out with Pumpkin and I hold her while he nurses but she is just confused. She likes him... she will lick him and talk to him but doesn't want to stand for him to eat.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Little man is doing great! He met Hans today... I love the look on his face like "what the heck is this?!" haha Forgive my bailing twine, the fence is temporary.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is cute. 

Are you going to keep him as a pet?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> He is cute.
> 
> Are you going to keep him as a pet?


We are going to wether him, and try to find a good pet home for him. If we don't find one right away, he can stay here until we do. We are already pretty attached to him. Seems like that always happens with the first kid of the year!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So stinking cute!

I hope the rest turn out to be Hans babies though! 

It will be interesting to see if this Boer cross kid grows much faster than the others !


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> So stinking cute!
> 
> I hope the rest turn out to be Hans babies though!
> 
> It will be interesting to see if this Boer cross kid grows much faster than the others !


I am praying they are all Hans babies as well! I have quite a big waiting list this year so I'd love to be able to provide what they are looking for!

I can't wait to see how he grows. I'll need to track his weight so I can compare to the ND kids.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We made it to 145 for Starla! She is the first one due. No signs of anything happening yet.
Little Lady, Fancy could also go at any time because I do not have dates for them.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Starla's udder is pretty tight this morning! Ligs still hangin' on... Hopefully soon!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Starla had twin does!
The chamy came first, normal presentation. The buckskin was breech, but no issues! 
Thank the Lord they are Hans kids! Haha we are safe for everyone else.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So cute! Glad they are healthy & happy.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Adorable! Two does thats great! Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I think the rest of the girls plan to go all together! Daisy is now on day 147 and Isis, Nutella, Annabelle are on 145. I don't know the dates for Little Lady and Fancy... I got a few pictures of Starla's girls yesterday. They are so energetic when I let them out, they instantly start jumping around and climbing everything. I am so thankful to have strong healthy kids. We have battled with mineral issues in the past. This year I worked hard on getting it right. Bo-Se shots 3 weeks before breeding and 1 month prior to kidding. free choice sweetlix, copper bolus every 3-4 months, and replamin gel.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw they're adorable! Healthy happy munchkins


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks liike all your research & hard work paid off! Beautiful.kiddos!
:great:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, adorable.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Annabelle is looking pretty close this morning. I've get her in a stall. She is on day 146.
Still waiting for Daisy, now on day 148.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Today is Annabelle's day waiting for her to start pushing!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welllllll has Annabelle done anything?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

No, nothing yet. she is taking her time. I hope everything is ok. Her ligs have been gone since at least 530 am. Her udder is super tight. Shes up and down, but that's it. No discharge or anything. It is no 9pm here now. I've never had one go this long. She is a ff.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Earlier today


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

With no discharge, being a Ff. It may take awhile. Shes probably scared. And fighting instead of giving in and getting it done. All of mine have the amber ooze going on before a really good labor starts. It sounds as though she is getting the kidds in place and getting her body ready. She may need a haybale, or a stepstool, to help her stretch enough. Mine love the hay bale. They eat, Scratch. Stretch. Rub All over it. Then finally lay down & get busy!
Wishing you luck & easy kidding!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I just checked her, looks like we might be getting a bit of discharge. hopefully more progress soon.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She started having clear goo around midnight. It's 3 now, still no pushing. Hopefully soon.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

still nothing, she is getting up and down more and starting to paw a bit.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like labor today. If the goo turns amber, thats GOOD! You will see an amber bubble, look for white hooves and soon a nose.....
Good luck!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She had twin bucks! The first one was HUGE. 2nd one came out immediately after, he is pretty small. All seem to be doing well!! I will get pictures soon!

Daisy's ligs are gone day 150!!! I am so excited to see her kids.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

(woot):wow:YOU DID IT!!! YAY!! So glad they are here. Is Mom
ok? Easy kidding? Did you learn alot? :neat: Be sure & give Mom some warm molasses water to drink. She will need the vitamins! Did you iodine the umbilical cords? 
Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> (woot):wow:YOU DID IT!!! YAY!! So glad they are here. Is Mom
> ok? Easy kidding? Did you learn alot? :neat: Be sure & give Mom some warm molasses water to drink. She will need the vitamins! Did you iodine the umbilical cords?
> Cant wait to see the pics!


Well I did learn that some girls will take their sweet time haha. This is my 7th kidding season (holy cow!) and I've never had one go that long once ligs disappeared. Usually if I find a doe with no ligs and tight udder in the morning, she kids by afternoon sometimes evening. but this is the first I've had them go over 24hrs. I am so glad everything went well. I was really starting to worry.
Mom is doing good, eating hay and her grain/alfalfa pellets. Plenty of warm molasses water. Belly buttons dipped, gave a pea size amount of replamin and a small squirt of nutridrench.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

It always amazes me ,how every birthing is new & different. It keeps us on our toes. I didnt mean to offend you if I did. I didnt know if you were brand new. Or a seasoned owner. I learn from everyone. And I always appreciate the simple reminder, since I get involved into the experience and can forget ...(headsmash)
So now you are warmed up...how many more to kidd? :heehee:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> It always amazes me ,how every birthing is new & different. It keeps us on our toes. I didnt mean to offend you if I did. I didnt know if you were brand new. Or a seasoned owner. I learn from everyone. And I always appreciate the simple reminder, since I get involved into the experience and can forget ...(headsmash)
> So now you are warmed up...how many more to kidd? :heehee:


No offence taken at all!! I appreciate you commenting, it helped me not get too worried when I was having a new experience. I don't think we should ever stop learning, or getting advice. I value all of the goat spot members. I've been on here from the beginning of my goat adventure and I still log on everyday to see what I can learn. Thank you for your help.

I have 5 does left to kid, maybe 6 if my nubian took but I'm not so sure about that. all 5 girls are due now... so this should be fun lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, you and mama goat did good.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Size difference!

Don't worry, heat lamp was only there until we got everyone dry.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Daisy just had a HUGE buck, and a normal size doe. I almost went in looking for trouble, I was getting worried when an hour had passed and her pushes were not making progress. She did it! So proud of my girl. I'll get pictures asap. Haven't weighed the buckling yet, but i bet he is 5-6 lbs.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That is a major size difference! Good for Daisy! Shes a good doe that can handle a kidd that size!  its going to be interesting to see what each kidd weighs. Congrats! So glad they are here!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it went well, congrats.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Daisy and her buck doe twins

I went out this morning to check everyone, I thought little lady might go today but her udder wasn't too full. I went in, had a cup of coffee and headed back out, she was inside so I went to check on her, she already had her babies!! Sometime in the night, or morning, that is why he udder wasn't full!! She had twin does and they are adorable. She is an amazing first time mom  pics soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww. 

Good work.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

ITS SNUGGLE TIME! WOOHOO 2 Doelings! Awesome..we REALLY REALLY need them on our 2020 Kidding Tally! 
They are soooo cute!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nutella had buck/doe twins for april fools day!! Pics soon. She did amazing for a FF.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

AWESOME:wow::groupwelcome:
Be sure and put all the lityle darlings on our 
2020 Kidding Tally...:goatkiss:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I will post today on the kidding tally.
Here are Nutellas kids. The little polled girl is in the front.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw they're so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its snuggle bunnies! Soooo cute, you just want to snuggle them!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My old girl Isis (9) kidded yesterday. She had one beautiful, DOA doeling, I tried for a long time to get her breathing. We are so heartbroken about this. Isis loves to be a momma. She did not settle last year, and we were so excited that she would have a baby this year. This might be her last time. We were planning on letting her keep one of her kids. The doeling would have been perfect. Sad day here, our first experience with a stillborn. but we still have so many blessings that we are thankful for.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry. Its heartbreaking. I tell myself, something must have been wrong, so now it wont suffer. It just helps me through the pain of loss. So sorry


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm so very sorry. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost her.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

billiejw89 said:


> View attachment 177227


I'm sorry about your loss. But I have to say that ^ this right here is the cutest, cutest picture. Moments like these make the losses bearable.

Edit: The photo won't repost here, but it's the one with mama kissing her sweet little new baby on the face.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Damfino said:


> I'm sorry about your loss. But I have to say that ^ this right here is the cutest, cutest picture. Moments like these make the losses bearable.
> 
> Edit: The photo won't repost here, but it's the one with mama kissing her sweet little new baby on the face.


Thank you. You are right, those moments make it all worth it for sure! I am so grateful that we have had many more good times than bad.

I thought about trying to find a rejected kid for her to adopt. She really loves being a mom.
I milked her out this morning to store the colostrum for an emergency. Then I put her in the pen with the other goats.
She went from crying out for her baby, to taking care of all the kids of the other mommas. she talks to them, and lets them all get a snack. really amazing. She's just grandma I guess. She seems very content.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes a special doe. Im sure all the kidds love her too!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Well Fancy finally did it. She had buck/doe twins at 1am yesterday.
All are doing great, and our kidding season is officially over! I will update on the 2020 tally asap.
Here they are! 
Buck








Doe


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful Twins! Congrats! 
So glad you are done for the year!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, they're so sweet congratulations on finishing up. Now the fun begins, enjoy them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

